# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Nuevo de Málaga y con una pregunta

## Juanid19

ME llamo Juan y soy de Málaga. Muy buenas a todos, nunca me hubiera imaginado la existencia de éste foro, pero sin duda es de grandísima utilidad. Buscando sobre embalses malagueños con tanta agua como está cayendo he dado con vosotros.

El motivo de mi búsqueda es que llevo muchos años deseando ver algún embalse de málaga descargando agua, más concretamente cuando era un niño pequeño mi padre me enseñó el de la Concepción soltando agua, y he leido en páginas que suelta (por desgracia) agua a menudo.

Pero ... ¿Cómo saber cuándo estar allí? Un saludo a todos, y agradecería muchísimo la ayuda.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Juan , bienvenido al foro, a ver si algun paisano te contesta  :Wink:

----------


## pacome36

> ME llamo Juan y soy de Málaga. Muy buenas a todos, nunca me hubiera imaginado la existencia de éste foro, pero sin duda es de grandísima utilidad. Buscando sobre embalses malagueños con tanta agua como está cayendo he dado con vosotros.
> 
> El motivo de mi búsqueda es que llevo muchos años deseando ver algún embalse de málaga descargando agua, más concretamente cuando era un niño pequeño mi padre me enseñó el de la Concepción soltando agua, y he leido en páginas que suelta (por desgracia) agua a menudo.
> 
> Pero ... ¿Cómo saber cuándo estar allí? Un saludo a todos, y agradecería muchísimo la ayuda.


juan, para ello tienes que fijarte en su actual capacidad, este año ya han desembalsado dos veces minimo, y si no recuerdo mal en esta ultima semana las dos veces, de hecho si no me equivoco lo aran pronto otra vez, suelen esperar a que este lleno, osea que llegue a los 56 hectometros, asi que tienes que fijarte en como va ahora, y sobre todo que intensidad de entrada de agua tiene, cuando llegue como te digo a 56, y  sobre todo si en los siguientes dias hay posibilidad de precipitaciones, veras que empiezan a desembalsar, desde que empiezan hasta que dejan de soltar agua, tendras a poco varias horas, y si puedes pues te desplazas, suerte.

----------


## Juanid19

Muchas Gracias, me he hecho con un enlace para seguir el embalse, deduzco que hacen dos mediciones por día, aunque nose las horas en que las hace, sería muy útil ésto último.

es el siguiente, http://www.embalses.net/pantano-847-la-concepcion.html

----------


## Xuquer

> Muchas Gracias, me he hecho con un enlace para seguir el embalse, deduzco que hacen dos mediciones por día, aunque nose las horas en que las hace, sería muy útil ésto último.
> 
> es el siguiente, http://www.embalses.net/pantano-847-la-concepcion.html



Ja ja ja, en teoria tenías que haber encontrado primero aquel enlace y luego este foro, aquel es el "padre" del foro  :Big Grin: 

salu2

----------


## pacome36

> Muchas Gracias, me he hecho con un enlace para seguir el embalse, deduzco que hacen dos mediciones por día, aunque nose las horas en que las hace, sería muy útil ésto último.
> 
> es el siguiente, http://www.embalses.net/pantano-847-la-concepcion.html


juani, las mediciones son cada hora, con un retraso de 46 minutos, osea que la medicion de las 12 de la mañana, te la ponen a las 12.47, si te fijas cuando entras en el enlacce que expusistes, veras que las mediciones son cada 6 horas, pero en la ultima hora te la separan con una media de una hora, eso si, a la siguiente hora te cogen ese dato de esa ultima hora y te lo juntan con las ultimas 5 horas, haciendote el volumen de las ultimas 6 horas, osea que solo te sale los volumenes de cada 6 horas a excepcion de la ultima hora, si te asomas cada hora, durante tres horas, entenderas mejor lo que te quiero decir.
eso si, por las noches a las 12, o las 00 horas, hacen algo que te parecera raro, es un reajuste, y de pronto vaja un monton, pero luego a la siguiente hora corrijen este desfase, ademas siempre al alza, con lo que a las 1:47 de la madrugada ya desaparece este desfase, para que no salga nadie protestando en estos foros por estos reajustes.
de todas formas te dire que mañana hay prevision de lluvia, y si sigue como va, mañana apuesto que desembalsaran, ahora no se si sera por la mañana o por la tarde, pero fijo que no me equivoco.
lo dicho, suerte

----------


## pacome36

rectifico mi apuesta, 
tal cual esta el pantano, y si como aparece en las previsiones esta noche ya empieza a llover, igual esta misma tarde noche empiezan a desembalsar, asi que te aconsejo que si puedes madruges mucho mañana y vallas a verlo, y si te puedes asomar esta noche tardecillo igual tambien aciertas y ves como desembalsan.

----------


## pacome36

tal cual predije, ahora esta desembalsando, imagino que se tirara toda la noche

----------


## Juanid19

de nuevo muchisimas gracias por las aportaciones. ¿La misma página que he puesto, pero del limonero? el embalse que hay al principio de la subida de los montes ... ¿La teneis?

----------


## aliana

Juanid, el del Limonero está desembalsando desde hace unos días, por si te quieres llegar, en el foro del embalse hay fotos mías y de otra persona.

----------

